# [emerge]Grosse Connerie : J'ai umerger Coreutils...(resolu)

## anonjoe

Salut,

Voila je viens juste d'unmerger coreutils.

le soucis c'est que l'emerge se plante... vu qu'il manque les commandes de bases...

Qu'est ce que je peux faire pour réparer ?Last edited by anonjoe on Fri Nov 09, 2007 12:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Salut :

1 : boot sur un liveCD

2 : Chroot 

3 : emerge coreutils

et normalement .... j'ai écrit une grosse connerie, mais comme le poste s'y prête   :Laughing:  ouais je sais -->[]

----------

## kwenspc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 : Chroot 
> 
> 3 : emerge coreutils
> ...

 

Nan, si il chroot dans son environnement ça donnera le même résultat: où sont les softs de bases? --> crash d'emerge.

----------

## Mickael

ha ba oui, je suis con  :Embarassed: 

EDIT :  *Alexis wrote:*   

> prends un package binaire; détarre le depuis un live cd, copie le dans ton /
> 
> FEATURES="-collision-protect" emerge coreutils arpès avoir chrooté

  C'est ce que je voulais dire,   :Laughing:   j'y étais presque, nan, quoi comment pardon, .... haaaaa la porte, oui je vous comprends je sors de nouveau, bon week-end alors.

----------

## Alexis

prends un package binaire; détarre le depuis un live cd, copie le dans ton /

FEATURES="-collision-protect" emerge coreutils arpès avoir chrooté

----------

## Temet

Action solidaire?

Genre il donne son architecture, quelqu'un lui fait un quickpkg (ou un truc du genre, je m'en suis jamais servi) et lui met à disposition.

C'est possible????

EDIT : oui ou comme le dit le dev au dessus   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Alexis

tu peux en prendre là des binpkg par ex.:

http://dev.gentooexperimental.org/binpkg/

edit: même pas besoin de livecd a priori si tu peux t'en sortir avec busybox

----------

## Temet

Mais c'est viable ou très con ce que j'ai écrit Alexis?

----------

## kwenspc

Je trouve ça fiable perso, tant que la généreuse personne a la même archi que anonjoe sans CFLAGS foireux y a pas de soucis.

----------

## Temet

T'ain t'as jeté un coup d'oeil au lien d'Alexis.

C'est fou ça, y a des binaires pour des milliers de paquets!!! C'est pour un projet quelconque?

----------

## anonjoe

C'est parfait ca marche, même pas eu besoin du livecd :

```

$ cd /

$ wget http://dev.gentooexperimental.org/binpkg/i686-stable/coreutils-6.9-r1.tbz2

$ tar xvjf coreutils-6.9-r1.tbz2

$ FEATURES="-collision-protect" emerge coreutils

```

----------

## ghoti

Houlà, je ne sais pas vous mais moi je l'ai mis bien au chaud, le lien d'Alexis !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est fou ça, y a des binaires pour des milliers de paquets!!! C'est pour un projet quelconque?

 

je sais pas exactement quel est le statut officiel, c'est Patrick qui fait ça (bonsaikitten sur freenode), demande lui pour être sur  :Wink: 

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mais c'est viable ou très con ce que j'ai écrit Alexis?

 

non non c'est parfait, c'est en gros ce que tu trouves sur le lien que j'ai posté, mis à part que t'as pas à attendre que quelqu'un te fasse un quickpg  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Oui, je m'en suis rendu compte après.  :Very Happy: 

On avait posté ensemble (13h20) un peu la même réponse quoi.

<<< se ma pète   :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

 *anonjoe wrote:*   

> C'est parfait ca marche, même pas eu besoin du livecd :
> 
> ```
> 
> $ cd /
> ...

 

à quoi sert exactement ce qui se trouve dans FEATURES ???

----------

## Temet

A éviter que portage te dise qu'il ne veut pas installer le paquet, ou désinstaller le binaire.

Enfin j'ai déjà eu des erreurs comme ça dans des ebuilds maisons... bah quand on ne connait pas "insinto", on tente le "cp"  :Mad: .

----------

## loopx

ah bon   :Shocked: 

bah, je vais notter ca, ca peut toujours etre utile... en tout cas pour l'instant, jamais eu besoin   :Cool: 

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> à quoi sert exactement ce qui se trouve dans FEATURES ???

 

Non, rassure-toi, je ne te dirai pas RTFM !  :Laughing: 

Juste ceci :

 *man make.conf wrote:*   

>        FEATURES = 
> 
> [ snip ]
> 
>               collision-protect
> ...

   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Ah oki   :Surprised: 

mais, c'est quoi une "QA-feature" ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> mais, c'est quoi une "QA-feature" ?  

 

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> L'Assurance qualité, ou Quality Assurance (QA) en anglais, couvre toutes les activités de production (de produits ou de services) depuis la conception, le développement, la production, l'installation, les services et la documentation. Son mot d'ordre est "fait le bien dès la première fois" et "va droit au but". Cela inclut la régulation de la qualité du matériel, des produits et des composants.

 

----------

